# Passt ein Tokina SZ-X Objetiv an eine EOS 300V



## Chrisek (9. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich würde mir gerne obiges Objetiv zulegen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das noch an meine Kamera passen würde, ist ja schon weit über 10 Jahre alt.

Wäre toll, wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte. Schon mal vielen Dank!

Grüße

Chrisek


----------



## Vincent (10. Dezember 2003)

Tokina ist ein Zweit bzw Dritthersteller. Das bedeutet, dass sie meistens für die gängisten Bajonette wie Nikon F | Canon EF | Minolta AF - Objektive anbieten.
Wenn es ein EF Objektivanschluss hat, kannst du es ohne Probleme mit deiner 300v benutzen.


----------

